# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Ad1Game игровая CPA, платим за регистрации!

## Ad1Game

Работаем только с ответственными и терпеливыми людьми!

Выплаты 1 раз в месяц!
Высокий процент! (40р за регистрацию)

Популярные игры(Drakensang, Forge of Empires, Demon Slayer..)

Куда можно вывести заработанные денежные средства:
Webmoney
На карты систем: Visa и MasterCard.
На мобильный счет.

Подпишись(отзывы):

http://vk.com/ad1game

Одобряем спам без мотиваций!

----------

